
A new film captures North Korea’s ‘bold and audacious’ millennials - wolfv
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/12/15/the-jangmadang-generation-new-film-shows-how-millennials-are-changing-north-korea/?tid=pm_world_pop&utm_term=.36ee2b1c9305
======
wolfv
A 52-minute documentary on how entrepreneurs operate in North Korea. And you
thought Silicon Valley was tough!

